# Knock sensor location



## Scottsopko320 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry if this isn't posted in the correct forum. The layout is confusing to me. Anyways, the wife has a 11' ls 1.8l. I need to replace the knock sensor. No clue where it is located on the engine. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope this helps; should be correct, even though it's for a 12.

Knock sensor bracket, 1.8 LITER for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 55580011 Order online today - it's quick.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's the '11, I was being lazy and not changing the year. lol

Knock sensor, 1.8 LITER for 2011 Chevrolet Cruze 55567128 Safely place your parts order today - it's fast.


----------



## Scottsopko320 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've found that exact site. I'm more or less looking for the actual physical location on the engine itself. That exploded view is simply of those particular parts. Not where they are located under the hood. That's what I need to know. The physical location underneath the hood.


----------



## Wayne Will12 (Aug 17, 2016)

hey did u ever find dat location caus eim needing to replace mine and even after days of research i still get no results


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't have anything for the LS, did find it in the shop manual for the 1.4L, but the side drawing is so small, almost next to useless. At least with the exploded diagram, get an idea what it looks like. On the 1.4L, held on with one screw directly to the lower side of the block and appears, I think, under the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Dieseldes (Oct 24, 2018)

If you are looking for the location still it is below the intake, so rear of engine almost in the middle. If you lift the front of the car go under and look between the pan and the axle shaft you should see a plug i believe with black n gray wiring make sure you disconnect neg battery terminal first. Also dont confuse knock sensor plug with the alternator plug. Unclip remove bolt. Make sure to be careful with new sensor, dont drop or bang it up or its junk. Also you need a good torque wrench and this must be torqued correctly or it will not read accurately and cause false check engine lights. I am gm trained tech as well. Ill see if i can locate a pic if needed still.


----------

